# BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update



## Shona (11. September 2014)

*BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Ich mach es mal ganz kurz für alle die schon seit Episode 1 deswegen rumschreien und das Spiel/DLC deswegen schlecht gemacht machen.

Seite heute 11.09.2014 gibt es ein 5.1GB Audio Update (siehe unten) und ich hoffe mal das nun alle zufrieden sind....

*Changelog und FAQ*


> _BioShock Infinite_’s “Burial At Sea” DLC now has audio in  French, German, Italian, Spanish, and Japanese available. If you want to  update your already-installed BioShock Infinite Burial At Sea add-on  packs to include these languages, you’ll need to take the following  steps.
> *NOTE: *No other changes or fixes are included in the content, the update only includes localized audio.
> 
> *Steam:*
> ...



Meine Begeisterung bez. des Update hört man bestimmt auch raus...Mich kotzt es nunmal an das ich nun ein 5.1GB Audio Update mit meiner DSL3000 Leitung laden muss (Dauer: 5h) das ich nicht brauche und auch nicht will


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

OMG, OMG OMG.  ENDLICH deutsche Sprachausgabe.

Gerade bei einer solch komplexen Story gehen einem schnell mal viele offensichtliche Zusammenhänge zur Geschichte flöten, wenn die Synchronsprecher andere sind oder gar die Sprache wie im DLC plötzlich englisch ist. 
Da hätte ich wenn dann schon von anfang an Bioshock in Englisch spielen müssen. 

Mich hat das tierisch genervt. 



Bzgl. des Updates. Stell doch einfach die Auto Update Funktion in den Spieleigenschaften unter Steam aus. Dann sollte er auch kein Update laden. Abgesehen davon, was sind schon 5 Stunden. . Vor 3 Jahren war ich mit DSL Light unterwegs und empfand es als Normal, nen Download Montags zu starten und am Wochenende fertig geladen zu haben. Pha... 5 Stunden....  Das läuft ja geschmeidig an einem einzigen Abend durch.


----------



## Shona (11. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Updates. Stell doch einfach die Auto Update Funktion in den Spieleigenschaften unter Steam aus. Dann sollte er auch kein Update laden. Abgesehen davon, was sind schon 5 Stunden. . Vor 3 Jahren war ich mit DSL Light unterwegs und empfand es als Normal, nen Download Montags zu starten und am Wochenende fertig geladen zu haben. Pha... 5 Stunden....  Das läuft ja geschmeidig an einem einzigen Abend durch.


 Diese Option gibt es nicht mehr  Es gibt nur noch die folgenden was das ganze schlimmer macht..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansich kotzt mich das nur an weil normalerweise kann man die Spiele mit Steam so programmieren das die Sprachdateien nur dann geladen werden wenn man die Sprache über die "Eigeschaften" ändert, ist hier aber leider nicht der Fall...

Des Weiteren fehlen in der deutsche Synchro, beim Hauptspiel, Audio-Stellen. Das ist mir beim schauen des LP's von Gronkh aufgefallen nachdem ich es selbst auf Englisch gespielt hatte.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen das die Sychro asynchron ist, was man hier sehr gut sehen kann.

Englisch: (Sekunde 31)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crh6RgDyhe8

Deutsch: (Sekunde 12)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULWnavulvlA


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Die englische Sprachausgabe war doch Porno... Perfekt wäre für mich sowieso immer englische Sprache und deutsche Untertitel.


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Hab Seebestattung 1+2 auf Englisch durchgezockt, und jetzt mal auf Deutsch angezockt.
Die Syncro ist gut.


----------



## plaGGy (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

YEAH! 

Wer hätte das gedacht


----------



## Scalon (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

es stellt sich mir nur die Frage: War das von Anfang an geplant oder wurde erst nach dem "Community Rage" umentschieden?


----------



## Ion (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Wie...
Gab es die DLC´s bisher nicht auf Deutsch?


----------



## Kinguin (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Bevorzuge dennoch die englische Synchro 

Der Dlc ist richtig gut ,auch wenn ich den nicht auf Anhieb verstanden habe 
Dieses Spiel ist storytechnisch wirklich awesome


----------



## tigra456 (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Gut das man die Auswahl hat.
Aber ich mag die deutsche Synchro mehr, da Audiologs Werbeansagen und NPC´s nun auch besser passen wie ich meine.
Danke Take2, hatte schon Sorge, dass das nix mehr wird.


----------



## asarualim (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

für pc wäre das auch mal nicht schlecht ..


----------



## Clerks89 (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Total Euphorisch hab ich mir Bioshock und den Season Pass gekauft, weil ich den DLC zocken wollte. Hatte das Hauptspiel damals auf der Xbox gespielt.

Nur leider hab ich ein total unruhiges Bild - Kamera Stuttern und aufplopende Objekte. Anscheinend gibts viele die das selbe Problem haben/hatten mit der PC Version.
Hab jetzt schon einige Dinge versucht, auch den den PoolSize Wert in der .ini zu verändern, geholfen hat irgendwie nichts.... =/


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*



asarualim schrieb:


> für pc wäre das auch mal nicht schlecht ..



Was wäre nicht schlecht?




Clerks89 schrieb:


> Total Euphorisch hab ich mir Bioshock und den Season Pass gekauft, weil ich den DLC zocken wollte. Hatte das Hauptspiel damals auf der Xbox gespielt.
> 
> Nur leider hab ich ein total unruhiges Bild - Kamera Stuttern und aufplopende Objekte. Anscheinend gibts viele die das selbe Problem haben/hatten mit der PC Version.
> Hab jetzt schon einige Dinge versucht, auch den den PoolSize Wert in der .ini zu verändern, geholfen hat irgendwie nichts.... =/


 
Hm. Ich denke, da ist was krum in Deiner Windows Installation. Denn Bioshock:Infinite läuft eigentlich ausgesprochen rund normalerweise. Wie laufen denn andere Spiele? Und was für eine HW hast Du?


----------



## Clerks89 (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was wäre nicht schlecht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Windows ist frisch installiert, Treiber aktuell und andere Spiele (Dark Souls 2, Devil May Cry, battlefield 4) laufen alle rund. 
Meine HW steht in der Signatur und laut Internet Foren (zwar ältere Beiträge) tritt das Problem bei einigen Leuten auf.


----------



## Shona (13. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*



asarualim schrieb:


> für pc wäre das auch mal nicht schlecht ..


 Das ist ein PC update -.- Sonst würde ich mich nicht über 5.1GB aufregen


----------



## Berserkervmax (14. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

"Burial At Sea" audio update – 2K Support

ist da...auch für PC !

Steam is loading...


----------



## Gothic1806 (15. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Soo jetzt kann ich mir den Seasonpass dann auch mal holen


----------



## Shona (15. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> "Burial At Sea" audio update – 2K Support
> 
> ist da...auch für PC !
> 
> Steam is loading...


Das PC Update ist seit dem Tag da,  andem ich diese News geschrieben habe....


----------



## sfc (16. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Haben die wahrscheinlich nur noch nachgeschoben, weil es eine Complete Edition oder ein PS4-Remake geben wird. Ich fand es damals ziemlich bescheiden, dass man quasi mittem im Spiel neue Sprecher vorgesetzt bekommt. Da hätte man es auch gleich nur in Englisch rausbringen können.


----------



## Kinguin (16. September 2014)

*AW: BioShock Infinite’s “Burial At Sea” Audio Update*

Finde es ja immernoch schade,dass das Entwicklerstudio Irrational Games geschlossen wurde bzw das die Marke Bioshock wohl erstmal auf Eis gelegt wird
Das Spiel ging zwar nur 10h,aber die 40€ zu Release waren es mir wert,auch wenn das Gameplay doch recht simpel war (hat trotzdem Spass gemacht mit den Skills) und die Welt linear 
Die Story,Charaktere und Atmosphäre waren aber einfach awesome


----------

